# Low T3 syndrome predicts unfavorable outcomes in surgical patients with brain tumor



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Low T3 syndrome predicts unfavorable outcomes in surgical patients with brain tumor.

This is not a surprise to me as the body cannot heal w/o sufficient T3. Humble opinion.

In a study of 90 patients undergoing surgery for brain tumor, researchers in Lithuania (Lithuanian University of Health Sciences) and the United States (University of North Carolina at Chapel Hill and Brigham & Women's Hospital, Harvard University) have discovered that the finding of low T3 (triiodothyronine) syndrome is predictive of unfavorable clinical outcomes and depressive symptoms. Details of this study are furnished in the article "Low triiodothyronine syndrome as a predictor of poor outcomes in patients undergoing brain tumor surgery: a pilot study.

http://medicalxpress.com/news/2013-03-t3-syndrome-unfavorable-outcomes-surgical.html#nwlt

My only issue w/the abstract is that they do not say FREE T3.


----------

